# Creazione mail server

## alegioit

ciao a tutti!

Mi è stato chiesto di realizzare un server per un piccolo ufficio che consenta di centralizzare i db dei gestionali che usano, con conseguenti backup regolari.

Sono già a buon punto, ma mi sto arenando sulla centralizzazione della posta ( cosa su cui sono un neofita totale..... e comunque non mi è stata richiesta, ma se riesco a realizzarla è meglio ).

In sintesi mi è stato chiesto se si potesse centralizzare la posta: hanno un unico account con il quale lavorano, solo che ci dovranno essere 5 computer che vi dovranno accedere...

Il problema, direte voi, non si pone, dato che basta usare IMAP. Direi proprio di no, dato che usano la solita British schifo Telecom che non usa IMAP, ma POP3.

Ora, dato che mi è sempre interessato come argomento, ma non ho mai avuto occasione di approfondirlo ( causa università ed altri lavori ), coglierei i classici "due piccioni con una fava", quindi mi sapereste dire da dove cominciare? Non ho davvero la minima idea!

Chiedendo un po' in giro mi è stato risposto di usare postfix, ma io credo che non vada bene ( o meglio non lui da solo ), dato che è un demone smtp, ma immagino serva anche qualcosa per ricevere le e-mail, no???

In sintesi mi piacerebbe questo: i client inviano la posta ( usando lo stesso account ) al server che fa da tampone e, ad intervalli regolari, le invia; il server riceve ( tramite POP3 ) ad intervalli regolari le e-mail e le immagazzina, i client possono vedere la posta presente sul server utilizzando il protocollo IMAP.

Il probema è che non ho la minima idea di come realizzare una cosa del genere!

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## k01

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot

altrimenti puoi usare un'altra distro: deepofix mail server, che ha già installato il necessario e un facile wizard per la configurazione

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho installato fetchmail che recupera tramite pop le info e le butta su un server imap. ora non ho sottomano la configurazione che ho utilizzato. se ti serve in settimana la recupero e la metto qui.

----------

## alegioit

grazie della velocità!!! adesso mi leggo bene la pagina della wiki ( avevo cercato anche la, ma evidentemente non abbastanza... ) e mi informo su dovecot e fatchmail!

Preferisco non usare una disrto apposita e fare tutto a mano e non usare la "pappa pronta" dato che mi interessa davvero molto l'argomento!

@Ic3M4n: se mi posti la configurazione mi fai davvero un piacere, ma non c'è assolutamente fretta!!

----------

## ago

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> Il problema, direte voi, non si pone, dato che basta usare IMAP. Direi proprio di no, dato che usano la solita British schifo Telecom che non usa IMAP, ma POP3

 

Se vuoi fare il mailserver sei liberissimo, ma una soluzione veloce è quella di forwardare le mail da telecom ad un qualcosa come gmail che usa imap, in questo modo tutta la posta arriva su gmail e puoi sincronizzarla con imap

----------

## alegioit

sisi, naturalmente ci avevo già penstato... solo che , come ho già detto, è un argomento che mi interessa moltissimo, quindi vorrei imparare qualcosa e non saltare a piè pari il problema   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *ago wrote:*   

> Se vuoi fare il mailserver sei liberissimo, ma una soluzione veloce è quella di forwardare le mail da telecom ad un qualcosa come gmail che usa imap, in questo modo tutta la posta arriva su gmail e puoi sincronizzarla con imap

 

E regalare a gugle tutte le mail di una ditta... nobuono.

IMHO la proposta di usare un client testuale per la posta è l'ideale: io uso con soddisfazione getmail

```
[I] net-mail/getmail

     Available versions:  (4) 4.9.1 (~)4.9.2 (~)4.13.0 (~)4.16.0-r1 4.17.0

     Installed versions:  4.17.0(4)(11:40:01 25/03/2011)

     Homepage:            http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/

     Description:         A POP3 mail retriever with reliable Maildir and mbox delivery

```

che viene regolarmente aggiornato, ha un funzionamento lineare e ti permette di far quello che tu desideri: fai scaricare la posta e la salvi in auto in formato maildir nella dir home di un utente sul server. 

Dopo di che salvi sui client: ip user e pwd dell'account e li fai accedere via imap et voilà.

La parte di postfix non è fondamentale (potresti configurare i singoli pc per usare l'smtp di british), usandola però otterresti la centralizzazione delle mail in uscita.

hth

ciauz

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E regalare a gugle tutte le mail di una ditta... nobuono.
> 
> 

 

Ci sono anche altri servizi, tipo chessò Rackspace Mail, che per un prezzo ragionevole ti danno una grande casellona IMAP a cui puoi forwardare senza regalare a Google tutte le email.  :Wink: 

Detto questo, getmail è una soluzione interessante - in passato l'ho usato a lungo.

----------

## alegioit

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*   Se vuoi fare il mailserver sei liberissimo, ma una soluzione veloce è quella di forwardare le mail da telecom ad un qualcosa come gmail che usa imap, in questo modo tutta la posta arriva su gmail e puoi sincronizzarla con imap 
> 
> E regalare a gugle tutte le mail di una ditta... nobuono.
> 
> IMHO la proposta di usare un client testuale per la posta è l'ideale: io uso con soddisfazione getmail
> ...

 

uhm... ma una cosa non ho capito ( perdonatemi ma non ho potuto approfondire meglio l'argomento nei giorni scorsi... ): postfix si smazza ( scusate la "grezzezza" ) la parte smtp, dovecot crea un bel server imap, ma io come diavolo faccio a leggere le mail dai server di BT? Immagino che sia per questo che mi avete consigliato getmail  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: . Un'altra domanda: è meglio getmail o fetchmail???? Non m'importa della complessità in se, ma vorrei studiarmi per benino i vari software per mail-server più usati...

PS @ .:deadhead:. : sto spulciando getmail e devo dire che è davvero ben fatto! Mi sa che userò questo per il server!

----------

## LordArthas

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm... ma una cosa non ho capito ( perdonatemi ma non ho potuto approfondire meglio l'argomento nei giorni scorsi... ): postfix si smazza ( scusate la "grezzezza" ) la parte smtp, dovecot crea un bel server imap, ma io come diavolo faccio a leggere le mail dai server di BT? Immagino che sia per questo che mi avete consigliato getmail . Un'altra domanda: è meglio getmail o fetchmail???? Non m'importa della complessità in se, ma vorrei studiarmi per benino i vari software per mail-server più usati...
> 
> 

 

Esatto, getmail serve proprio a quello. Anche fetchmail dovrebbe andarti bene (io l'ho usato con successo in passato), ma getmail sembra globalmente scritto meglio e più attivamente sviluppato.

----------

## ago

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E regalare a gugle tutte le mail di una ditta... nobuono.

 

Beh ma ho capito male o viene usato un indirizzo telecom? usare quello o google non cambia la vita...

A sto punto, @alegioit, se vuoi smanettare con un server di posta createne uno regolare con postfix e dovecot e su una mail foo@tuodominio fai arrivare tutte le mail che arrivano sull'indirizzo telecom

----------

## alegioit

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   E regalare a gugle tutte le mail di una ditta... nobuono. 
> 
> Beh ma ho capito male o viene usato un indirizzo telecom? usare quello o google non cambia la vita...
> 
> A sto punto, @alegioit, se vuoi smanettare con un server di posta createne uno regolare con postfix e dovecot e su una mail foo@tuodominio fai arrivare tutte le mail che arrivano sull'indirizzo telecom

 

sisi, infatti trasferire il dominio dell'impresa sul server era il passo successivo... solo che tentare di far capire al proprietario che trasferendo il suo sito sul server non dovrebbe pagare 100€/anno, ma solo una decina, è davvero un'impresa impossibile.....

Adesso vedo come si evolve la situazione poi vi faccio sapere! Per adesso grazie a tutti!!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

hai guardato questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-56633-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

fondamentalmente questa guida spiega come scaricare la posta da un pop3 e farla visualizzare in protcollo IMAP  :Smile: 

----------

